# Thoughts on Tristan und Isolde Melchior Flagstad Reiner 1936



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I am not very familiar with Wagner but I really like the sound of this one.

Tristan und Isolde Melchior Flagstad Fritz Reiner 1936






Any thoughts on it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do know you find the answer in "Historical Wagner recordings" more then once.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I found the 4 LP private label recording that had "not for sale" printed in the same font as the rest of the text yesterday. Looks great and in great condition but looks like it's been re-issued now on CD.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have it and love it.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

regenmusic said:


> I am not very familiar with Wagner but I really like the sound of this one.
> 
> Tristan und Isolde Melchior Flagstad Fritz Reiner 1936
> 
> ...


It's a classic live recording with what many believe is the best Tristan & Isolde couple (Melchior & Flagstad) in recorded history. There are other recordings of the two where they might be more involved dramatically, where the orchestra or the conductor or the sound quality are better, but IMHO this is the one where their exceptional vocal skills in top form can be heard best. It's almost unbelievable that this is a live recording where the two sing on stage over a whole orchestra.

Edit, If that wasn't clear enough: You should definitely listen to it.


----------

